# Which motor for a table saw?



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

A company in Columbus ("Woodwerks") is selling customized Powermatic saws. They make a point of installing a 3HP, single phase Baldor motor, and offer 5HP single phase and 5HP 3-phase Baldor motors for $70 and $245 more. All are 230 volt machines.

Is Baldor better than the motor that ships with a basic Powermatic? If so, in what way? 

I guess a 5HP is less likely to bog down in ripping, but how do the phases affect performance? The amperage of these are 15A, 13A and 24A on the basic, mid-range and most expensive options.


----------



## Rod in Ontario (Feb 19, 2008)

My unisaw has a 3 hp and I have no problem with bogging down.

You say they also offer a 3 phase 5 hp...do you know anything about 3 phase or want to get involved with 3 phase?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You really need to have 3 phase power to take advantage of a 3 phase motor. They have a better torque curve and will often run cooler. You can put them on an variable frequency drive, but for a tablesaw motor that is a moot point. Using the three phase you wouldn't have to use a 30 amp circuit to operate a 1PH 5HP, just a 20 amp circuit. And really, you could use a 15, but that would be pushing it.


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

I have no idea what 3 phase is. It sounds as if 3HP, single phase is fine.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

3 phase


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

The link above gives a great description of three phase power

The important part as far as a motor goes is...

Quoted from Wikipedia.
"This delay between "phases" has the effect of giving constant power transfer over each cycle of the current, and also makes it possible to produce a rotating magnetic field in an electric motor."

Meaning for a saw is more consistant power and a harder to bog motor. That said, a three hp 1 phase saw is plenty powerful for most shops. I regularly rip 8/4 hard maple with little bogging on my 2hp 1 phase saw, keeping a sharp blade on my saw is a must though. The biggest advantage of 3phase power is a simpler and more durable motor.

Again quoted.
"Finally, three-phase systems can produce a magnetic field that rotates in a specified direction, which simplifies the design of electric motors"

The trade off is most houses don't have 3 phase power already available and require a phase converter. This can be expensive and must be done right or it can be dangerous... Electrical fires suck.

IMO if you have 3 phase power already then get 3 phase equipment. If not then single phase is the way to go. BTW. with the higher hp make sure you keep a close eye on the blade sharpness, because of the extra power it's easy to let the blade dull more than you should and end up with kick backs being much more likely.
All the best,
Randy.


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

Baldor motors hold up very well. 

Tom


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

You probably got all the information you need, but two other comments might be, one, Baldor motors are still maybe the best motor we find on saws. But the others are darn good. Second, if you don't know what 3 phase is, you don't have it, and it isn't worth messing with. Besides, 3 phase equipment on the resale is much lower value, as fewer people have it available. Big motors are usually 3 phase (5 hp and bigger, (usually) for the reasons stated, but also for a reason implied, less expensive wire to run them. If you are wiring a whole warehouse of tools with 3 phase, especially higher voltage 3 phase, the size of the wire can be smaller and even though there are more wires, (one more over 220 or 110) the total amount of copper is less, and thus less expensive. Something most of us don't have to worry about. 
Paul


----------

